# Spine Disk Doctor Dubai



## Ashley201511 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi guys!

Hope you could help us, we went to Medcare Ortho for my husband chekup and found out he has herniated disk, our Dr was Dr. Valgic Nikola, he then recommend to have a minor surgery. Now has anyone experience surgery w/ him? since its our first time and we're quite anxious about it. Or if you know other good Dr's here is dubai, would be very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I heard this Serbian doctor that your husband has seen is very good. However minor I would call ganglion cyst removal and definitely not anything close to the spine.

I guess you have to visit 2-3 doctors and draw your own conclusion on how serious the things are and what should be the proper steps. Some doctors will be pro-surgery, others pro-physio. My wife has been a patient of Dr. Attia, who is pro-physio. We also recently went to Dr. Brodzinsky at Dubai Bone & Joint Center for 2nd opinion, he does seem to be pro-surgery. This is not necessarily bad, Dr. Brodzinsky is super professional, just keep in mind that you may wait 3-4 weeks for the nearest available slot.

Again, pay close attention to what they say, ask them hundreds of questions and then compare. There is no single standard approach, as every case is different. Surgery may solve the issue but there may be re-current disk hernia and after another surgery there may be re-re-current, in the end you get spine fusion...

Or pack your bags and go to Munich Apex Center, this seem to be a very popular route from UAE (on their map spot VAE and compare the number of patients with other countries..... I heard this clinic is superb.


----------



## Ashley201511 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi!

Thanks a lot for the info's, will surely ask many questions, actually we are now considering Dr. Shim of Wooridul Spine Centre , we've read good reviews about him & I was able to set an appointment however availability was on Jan. I guess we'll have to go to other Dr. while waiting. 

Regards


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ashley201511 said:


> Hi! Thanks a lot for the info's, will surely ask many questions, actually we are now considering Dr. Shim of Wooridul Spine Centre , we've read good reviews about him & I was able to set an appointment however availability was on Jan. I guess we'll have to go to other Dr. while waiting. Regards


You need at least two opinions anyway. I saw Imtiaz Hashmi at Medcare for my disc surgery but he only comes here a couple of times a year now. Before, that I'd also seen Dr. Shim. We didn't go for him because he wanted the price of a small car to clean up one disc and it ended up that I actually had blown four (but we only knew that later). He's good in that his methods are holistic and non-invasive but, at the time I went there, his English was such that had to use another doctor to translate. I'm sure that will all be different now.

My friend had very delicate one-shot surgery on her foot recently at Al Zahra. She went to Dr. Labib but I don't know what he's like for backs.

It would be good if you can let us know how you get on.


----------

